# my memorbillia - tv and film related



## who45 (Feb 8, 2008)

some of you will have seen my back to the future items i made some months ago, the futaba remote, flux capacitor, tfc box, speedo, time circuit display - since then i have been doing some other stuff:

bought a vac formed costume from the usa - but i had to paint it up and add the extra bits, made the helmet myself the outcome:

1 x aliens clonial marine outfit - fully wearable:









































































just finished an airwolf helmet - you can buy these for a thousand dollars from the usa as a made to order, so i managed to find a vac form off an original tv used helmet.

this was how it arrived:










and finished - well nearly, i replaced the resin bits with a real led, real switches, hosing and modified the mouth section to appear less plaastic looking:









































aliens motion tracker: built the same way as it was in 1985 using vintage components - essentially its a dewalt drill casing, i gave it a static dosply and soundeffects:

the parts:









and finished:

















































thought id show it off and hope it will appeal to some of you on here


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

Love it, I'm well impressed..

Motion tracker looks like it's picked up some movement...:doublesho


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

you the man!!!!!!


----------



## Fozzer (Jul 19, 2011)

The troops aboard the Sulaco would be mighty impressed


----------



## O`Neil (Aug 13, 2007)

Wow


----------



## 306chris (Jan 27, 2007)

simply amazing stuff

Any chance of a working pulse rifle so that I can go chav hunting :lol:


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

very cool. there's a fella on my wifes forum that made an entire spartan suit from Halo.


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

sweet.

whats the back to the future stuff youve made?


----------



## Kane. (Feb 5, 2011)

Brilliant.


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

dude, thats awesome


----------



## maestegman (Mar 3, 2011)

What a brilliant thread. Excellent stuff fella.


----------



## jontymo (Feb 17, 2007)

Brilliant stuff matey


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

Great stuff mate, would you be allowed to make money from this sort of thing and is there a market for it?


----------



## markbob917 (Aug 31, 2010)

awesome work fella love the colonial marines outfit and as i have airwolf as my ringtone im loving the airwolf helmet too


----------



## who45 (Feb 8, 2008)

> sweet.
> 
> whats the back to the future stuff youve made?


the sliver tile the tracker is sat on was an actual screen used tile from the aliens movie from the sulaco floor set 

bttf stuff:




















































































































































> Great stuff mate, would you be allowed to make money from this sort of thing and is there a market for it


in a way you wont be slapped for fan made, and as bttf has had its day universal have essential written off money making from the franchise so have a relaxed attitude to replica stuff......but its too labor intensive for profit, the stahlin enclosure is around 140 after importation to the uk for example, so theres little market to profit in this climate - people dont want to pay money for an item that has had alot of time - i made 2 flux caps.....one of those is just in need of a box to complete and i could sell it - but i cant justify 150 quid to finish it

finding parts is hard tho - going back 25 years to locate many of the items took a while and i struck lucky, however for many of the models i scratchbuilt many items and used resin from my molds to make the parts

the airwolf helmet is available from the original maker from the 80s, but he wants 1000usd. its very similar to mine in its finished look except his has a motorised visor - something i was unable to do................but mine in its original vac formed state was pulled from a tv original helmet


----------

